# PVC Motorhomes Pros and cons?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just humour me with this one.

Ive seen a few of these PVC Vans around and in particular the Globecar Globestar types and they look great. Mrs D isnt really interested in downsizing but I quite like the idea of a van that size and looking at the Globestar it has a long wheel base and virtually no rear overhang which to me makes it ideal to hang a scooter on a rack off. Payload looks to be over 500kg which on a little van I "imagine" will be enough to easily take our rack and bike.

Here are the issues though. Can you get one thats four or three berth with a double in the back that is also a lounge and some kind of dinette or single berth in the front. We dont share a bed (least not for sleeping  ) and like our own space. Also we carry two folding mountain bikes and an inflatable Kayak. Where would you put them? I assume also none have full cookers which we would miss.

The other thing that concerns me is insulation. On the plus side there will be no damp issues to worry about down the road but what are they like in the hot summer sun. I imagine being metal they are like a car and uninhabitable but I stand to be corrected. What about the depths of winter?

I suspect I have no chance of getting one but thought I would put it out there. Anything fit that bill?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

We looked into it a few years ago, the one big drawback for us was space. Generally speaking, you couldn't swing a cat in one.

Need I say anymore?


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi Barry,

Have a look at http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/726/30/ I can't remember when I wrote this but it might give you some ideas.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Don Madge said:


> Hi Barry,
> 
> Have a look at http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/726/30/ I can't remember when I wrote this but it might give you some ideas.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don. An interesting read.

Its probably a daft idea. I know the ideal replacement for us is something like the Swift Esprit 496 which is basically the same as what we have now but new. Like hens teeth. I like the idea of a smaller sleek Globecar or similar though and just wondered if it would work. Reading your article it would take a great deal of thinking about. I wouldnt want less than 100l water storage, would need at least 1 x 11kg gas low, full cooker preferred, decent payload, long wheel base, room for solar and our dome, storage for the Kayak and somehow two bikes and a scooter with at least three berths. Just dont think its possible.

I think I fancied the idea of tearing around the Alps in something sportier and belting down long runs at 80mph.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Drew said:


> We looked into it a few years ago, the one big drawback for us was space. Generally speaking, you couldn't swing a cat in one.
> 
> Need I say anymore?


that.

likewise, we looked at this a couple of years ago but the lack of space was a drawback for long weeks away. great for the occasional weekend use imho, but not as versatile as a classic m/h. and pricewise, you're paying often similar for a good one like Globecar to a standard m/h but for less space.


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

Welcome to our world Barry. We're also tentatively looking at PVC's at no more than 6m due to storage on our drive. Also want a rear lounge but have no need for a small dinette up front. The biggest negative we've found so far is the lack of storage for MH stuff - EHU lead, hose, levelling blocks and the usual paraphernalia.

As regards insulation, I can only speak for Wildax as they get very positive comments on their Facebook page and the latest ones are Grade 3 rated. Wildax do a good choice of vans but just try to find a used one. Owners seem to hang onto them forever and a day. Even new ones are on an 8 month lead time. https://www.wildaxmotorhomes.com/our-motorhomes

As for a three berth with rear lounge, the only one we've found used is the Autocruise Alto and even then, the occasional berth up front is just that - occasional. Or, for a new build, the Wildax Aurora XL https://www.wildaxmotorhomes.com/aurora-leisure-xl


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Deefordoggy said:


> Welcome to our world Barry. We're also tentatively looking at PVC's at no more than 6m due to storage on our drive. Also want a rear lounge but have no need for a small dinette up front. The biggest negative we've found so far is the lack of storage for MH stuff - EHU lead, hose, levelling blocks and the usual paraphernalia.
> As regards insulation, I can only speak for Wildax as they get very positive comments on their Facebook page and the latest ones are Grade 3 rated. Wildax do a good choice of vans but just try to find a used one. Owners seem to hang onto them forever and a day. Even new ones are on an 8 month lead time.
> https://www.wildaxmotorhomes.com/our-motorhomes
> As for a three berth with rear lounge, the only one we've found used is the Autocruise Alto and even then, the occasional berth up front is just that - occasional. Or, for a new build, the Wildax Aurora XL https://www.wildaxmotorhomes.com/aurora-leisure-xl


Thanks for that. Insulation is all well and good to keep the van warm but as we tour all through summer Im more concerned about keeping it cool. Its a big metal box.  Would be interested to hear from anyone with a PVC who has come back to their van on a sun baked Aire in Provence in August with no shade as to what its like. Ours being grp with a luton and standard cab window is really good for that. Ok it gets warm but it soon cools once back at the van with everything open.


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

Barry - maybe join the Wildax owners Facebook page and post away with your questions? There's many a Wildax owner currently in Spain and Europe, so at least they'd be able to tell you what a PVC is like in the heat.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wot you need is a bloody great 12m. Yank and then you can put a Harley on the back.
You said you do more miles on the scooter than the van. So park the RV and scoot.

Ray.


----------



## CazPaul (Sep 10, 2017)

Coppo here, can't log in as at work.

The Globecar Family scout has the layout you want, a big double at the rear and a sofa at the front. There was a used one for sale at SMC motorhomes last week, it was only for sale a week and got snapped up, maxi chassis so can be uprated to 4250kg AS paper exercise, giving a huge payload.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> Thanks for that. Insulation is all well and good to keep the van warm but as we tour all through summer Im more concerned about keeping it cool. Its a big metal box.  Would be interested to hear from anyone with a PVC who has come back to their van on a sun baked Aire in Provence in August with no shade as to what its like. Ours being grp with a luton and standard cab window is really good for that. Ok it gets warm but it soon cools once back at the van with everything open.


The answer to your question Barry, is that it's HOT! Bloody hot!!! Even with Silver Screens on the cab windows and all the blinds down your not going to stop a metal box from heating up. However, with the awning out and the sliding door open it soon cools down. For us, a PVC was our only real option. I would have loved a big coachbuilt but our circumstances made it impractical. Storage has never been an issue for us because we don't know any different so we manage with the space that we have. There are distinct advantages to a PVC of course. Not least, for us, the cost of the ferries, both the Isle of Wight ferry and the cross channel. Also, I use the van to get to work which, given the narrowness of some of the lanes round here would be more difficult in a coachbuilt. We love our van (a Devon Provence, similar to IH Oregon or Murvi Morello) and have learnt to make the most of what it offers rather than worry about its shortcomings. We plan to spend 3 months at a time travelling Europe as soon as work allows!!!!


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Barry,
We've got a Devon Monte Carlo PVC which suits our needs entirely.

1. It's 3 berth, thought we've only ever used it with 2 of us. A transverse double at the back, with converts from the L shaped lounge with round table on single leg stem. We put the bed down every day of the year we lived in the van, but for the past 5 years have just left the bed down all the time as we found we weren't using the rear lounge at all and I prefer to lie on the bed to read. The bed is super comfy and we get such good night sleeps there. I swear it cured my sciatica! However, you have to under 6ft to sleep in it.

2. Not sure about the two folding mountain bikes and an inflatable Kayak - maybe a roof rack?

3. We have a full cooker. We've only ever used the grill (for toast only) and the 4 rings. To be honest it's a big metal cupboard for us and I think that space would have been better given over to a larger gas cupboard as ours is tiny. 

4. We were OK for insulation on the winter legs of our trip and in Feb in snowy Wales, but metal boxes do get hot in the summer. It's OK at night with the roof light up and the window by our bed open, and in the day we are mostly outside under the awning. We also try not to go anywhere too hot as we just don't like the heat that much. 

5. Ours is plenty big enough for us and two lurchers, but would seem compact to others. It's all relative, isn't it? We can get away from each other to some extent. We can turn the speakers off by the bed so I can't really hear boring stuff on the radio that he's listening to.  We can fit 2 laptops on the table at the front, so can both play there. We can fit in 2 large dog cushions. We fit in everything we need. 2 bikes on the back. BBQ, outside table and chairs. 

6. Biggest drawback - tiny gas cupboard. One day we will get around to fitting something underslung.

7. Changes I'd make. I'd have a fixed bed, higher up, which would give us better space for storage. You might even get folding bikes under then and a blow up kayak.

If you're ever near Cambridge you're welcome to pop in and give it all a once over. We're right by Duxford Imperial War Museum.

Lesley


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all that folks and those pics Lesley. Looks nice.

Food for thought and lll look into it a bit more. I dont think ill sell the idea to Mrs D though and Im not convinced myself.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bit basic but French reg.............................
https://www.leboncoin.fr/caravaning/1187838370.htm?ca=4_s

Ray.


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

Heh Barry, this might help you decide (or put you off lol) http://www.nomadiclifeguide.com/how-to-live-in-a-campervan/


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Like most things there will always be compromises to be made. You can either have the greater space in a Coachbuilt or the more manueverable PVC. 

One thing you are NOT going to get is both. 

With the amount you want to carry it's either stick with what you have OR go for a PVC with some sort of trailer to carry all your "stuff" BUT in that case you might as well stick with what you have got.

Having said that Mr P and I have often mused over the possibility of downsizing from car + wobbly-box (which currently suits us perfectly) to PVC at some indeterminate point in "the future"

Never say never!!

Andy


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

barryd said:


> Just humour me with this one.
> 
> Ive seen a few of these PVC Vans around and in particular the Globecar Globestar types and they look great. Mrs D isnt really interested in downsizing but I quite like the idea of a van that size and looking at the Globestar it has a long wheel base and virtually no rear overhang which to me makes it ideal to hang a scooter on a rack off. Payload looks to be over 500kg which on a little van I "imagine" will be enough to easily take our rack and bike.
> 
> ...


Not sure if the East Neuk Touring L would suit (only 2 berth) but have a look. High quality build.

*Link: East Neuk Campervans*


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Take a look at James Cook vans Barry. This one offers the best of both worlds............................... Ray.


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

An acquaintance of ours has an IH PVC with slide out.

http://ihmotorhomes.com/?page_id=1758

Mike


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. I just dont think its going to work. Mrs D has looked at a few (online) with me and discounted them all. I think she maybe right. She refused to dump the bikes and with the scooter on the back I just cant see a model fitting our requirements. I also refuse to dump the Kayak which is a big lump in a bag. 

Looks like the only model type that going to suite is a six berth coach built. I Think


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Told ya Barry. A big RV with a 5,000lb payload.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is the ideal Hank replacement. http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/...70eb43b6cf9/makemodel/make/swift/model/esprit

There is something dodgy about that one though as its at least £10K under valued. Says ex hire vehicle so its either knackered or its a scam.

This is a genuine advert but probably a bit over the top price wise now I Reckon. http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/...11a29554111/makemodel/make/swift/model/esprit

A big RV is no good to me Ray for the places I go and the type of travelling. With the greatest respect I dont actually like them although I see the appeal for long terming or full timing.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Barry...................... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
Ray.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Barry - For starters I think that you are trying to do the impossible with what you want to carry. 

Apart from that we downsized to an IH LWB about eighteen months ago after thinking about a PVC for years and sadly have come to the conclusion that we did the wrong thing. As others have said, on the road and for short trips they are ideal but for us when sited there are just to many compromises to make to be enjoyable. It might be that we have come down from larger coachbuilts but everything, storage, kitchen, washroom, wardrobe space and especially table use, are just not large enough or inconvenient - and we are both on the small side. 

Yes, they do get extremely hot in continental climes but sitting outside whilst things cool down isn't really a problem as we would be doing that anyway whatever size the van. On the other hand we are on the Mosel at the moment having just sat out a week of continues rain and are nearly coming to blows! :frown2: Its a good thing that the local weinfest starts tonight!

Lesson learned but only our opinion of course.

Ron


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

ob1 said:


> ... we are on the Mosel at the moment having just sat out a week of continues rain and are nearly coming to blows!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bringing a load of wine into that situation may not be the wisest move Ron!

I looked seriously at PVCs at the Nantes Motorhome show and I must admit I was very impressed by their innovative approach to storage. But in the end I decided it was really a compromise too far (coming from a 7.3m van) and I'm glad I did. I now have a 6.2m and although it's got loads less storage space than he last I am managing - so far. But I'm pretty sure my reaction to living in a panel van would have been the same as yours Ron. But yes, it would be nice to be able to go even more places.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm fairly certain there's no panel van that meets your needs, Barry. But deep down you probably know that already.

In trying to replace our Tracker EKS, I've sat in more PVCs than I care to remember. Poor storage and narrow pinch points being the usual concerns.

Auto-Trail's latest brochure includes the V-Line 635 SE, and at first glance it seems to resolve most of those issues ...... for me. It's weakness is the 70 litre fresh capacity, but I carry a trundle truck that holds 25 litres more when parked up. When they build one, I'll probably go and sit in it, and have a long hard think.

Here's a link to that model - I'd be interested to hear what Mrs D dislikes about it:

https://www.auto-trail.co.uk/range/v-line/635-se

.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looks nice but I've decided it's just never going to work. As said by many no pvc van fits our requirments. It was just a thought. 

thanks again


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hopefully a pvc will be our next van, so much less chance of any damp, easier to maintain, windscreen a doddle to replace, all steel body, would love to just buy a panel van and get it converted to our own spec, you have the age old problem of re-sale though.

So it will probably be a La Strada.

You can get a huge panel van, Merc LWB 6.94 METRES, ELWB over 7 metres, Iveco do a long one over 7 metres. Would make great conversions, fully winterised, double floored, spray foam insulation, full works. Twin rear wheel, extra high roofs, anything you want.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes but at what cost? I did wonder about the possibility of having one built to spec but I bet your talking £70k plus.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The old Merc 508 & 608D vans were good conversions. Almost indestructible and good head height as well as the turning circle of a London Taxi.

Ray.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

70k my arse, there are lots of small converters and one man bands who do it, there are a few that are recommended, one guy from Yorkshire has a good reputation, you supply the van and tell him what you want, any length of van.

Depends if you want a new van or second hand one, you will get the conversion done for less than 20k, depends what you pay for the van, you get built exactly to your spec. Layout, winterisation etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Just humour me with this one.
> 
> Ive seen a few of these PVC Vans around and in particular the Globecar Globestar types and they look great. Mrs D isnt really interested in downsizing but I quite like the idea of a van that size and looking at the Globestar it has a long wheel base and virtually no rear overhang which to me makes it ideal to hang a scooter on a rack off. Payload looks to be over 500kg which on a little van I "imagine" will be enough to easily take our rack and bike.
> 
> ...


I think it'd be a none starter for you Barry, unless you downsize your list or required on tour items, even as a 2 berth storage is limited, your would deffo need to be storing things on the roof and back doors which would kill the MPG, no reason why you couldn't have a full cooker, but you would probably be best going to a bespoke builder with a fairly new used van and discuss your needs, but you have to remember that although called a PVC, it's actually made from steel and therefore heavy, insulation is usually crap in my view having been and seen several being built, similar to camping mats, but with foil on them, I went with 25mm+ spray foam in floor walls and roof, but still felt cold on some nights.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Kev. Maybe I'll bin the Motorhome completely and get another boat. 

Can't think of anywhere else I want to go on land now anyway.


----------

